

Getting more members of your online community active - JayNeely
http://www.communityspark.com/get-more-members-of-your-online-community-active/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Good article, very thought provoking. Though I had to chuckle a little when I
read the author launched a Female Forum because he felt existing online
communities aimed at women were "far too complicated" to use.

I understand perfectly what he meant, but that statement reminded me so much
of Harry Enfield’s classic funny video _"Women know your limits"_ I had to
laugh.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxY9rZwNGU&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxY9rZwNGU&feature=related)

